# 1blocker / bannières de cookie



## AppleTogetherLovely (25 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de tester 1blocker pour ça vu que j'ai eu un an gratuit.
Pour ceux qui l'utilisent, quelles sont les options que vous activez ? Avez-vous le "1blocker script" actif uniquement pour youtube ou pour tous les sites ?

Sinon, quelles extension sont utiles contres ces bannières de cookies ? Safari accepte-t-il les cookies tiers par défaut ou peut-on les bloquer ?

Merci


----------



## Zayatoshi (25 Septembre 2021)

Salut si tu veux vraiment bloquer toutes les pubs, utilise l’application adguard. Qui en plus de te virer les pubs sur safari, te vire les pubs partout dans le système et dans toutes les applications. Le top.


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (25 Septembre 2021)

Zayatoshi a dit:


> Salut si tu veux vraiment bloquer toutes les pubs, utilise l’application adguard. Qui en plus de te virer les pubs sur safari, te vire les pubs partout dans le système et dans toutes les applications. Le top.


merci


----------

